# Magenta Filter



## Sean1965 (Dec 25, 2011)

There is a magenta filter that Bryan Peterson was endorsing for city shots at night. I forget the name but in speaking to Adorama the salesperson thought he knew which it was and said it wasn't made for the Lense I have which is a Sigma 17 x 50 

I was hoping someone might know an equivalent for the same effects that would work for me.?


----------



## ann (Dec 25, 2011)

What your looking for is a Hoya FLW filter.  I am not familiar with that lens but you if you know which mm the thread is, it might be easier to find. Not that Adorama isn't on top of this, but perhaps they aren't aware of the filter size.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 25, 2011)

Hoya? Really?? Mr. Peterson must have been paid.


----------



## ann (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, what can I say, I believe they are the only one who makes that specific type.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 25, 2011)

How exactly does this differ from any other fluorescent filter?

heliopan fluorescent
B+W fluorescent
tiffen fluorescent

(not that I am jazzed about tiffen, either)

Also, most people would say that it's best to correct this in RAW development (if shooting digital) - I have my own theories on why using a magenta filter would benefit - what are other's thoughts?


----------



## ann (Dec 25, 2011)

This filter is giving a specific look to sunset images. It seems to be a creative thing rather than a corrective item.

I don't use the filter and can't add more infor than I did to attempt to help the OP.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 25, 2011)

My guess is that any FL filter would work just fine and that Hoya, if this is the endorsed filter, was finding creative ways to market a seemingly obsolete line of filters. Though I think the OP was discussing city photography at night and not at sunset.

---

However, I believe that without color correction the sensors we use have a native greenish cast. This would make sense for a number of technical reasons, though I suspect there are some drawbacks. With this green cast the RAW processor must push red and blue to compensate in most ordinary settings. "Daylight" settings with my camera apparently pushes red 1.41 ev and blue 0.67 ev. Fluorescent pushes 1.22 ev, and 1.18 ev respectively. Because the blue channel tends to be noisiest, correcting fluorescent lighting back to daylight _may _result in less noise, as the blue channel is pushed more significantly if corrected for fluorescent in software than if corrected for daylight.

I have wondered if using a magenta filter could optically reduce this built-in green cast when shooting in daylight color temperatures also by selectively increasing physical exposure in red and blue wavelengths. This is all speculation, and I certainly could be looking at my evidence all wrong, or the effect is insignificant. I will get a magenta filter or dichroic at some point to test this theory.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2011)

unpopular said:


> My guess is that any FL filter would work just fine and that Hoya, if this is the endorsed filter, was finding creative ways to market a seemingly obsolete line of filters. Though I think the OP was discussing city photography at night and not at sunset.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Uhhh, kind of an interesting story here...Iliah Borg advocates using, IMMSMC, a CC 45 magenta gelatin for the Nikon D2x for absolutely CRITICAL color rendering in commercial photography work...and he is a technical shooter of the highest order... [Color Theory | Dan Margulis | Photoshop | Ledet Training   not directly related to the CC magenta]


----------



## unpopular (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ a slight glimmer of confirmation to my madness!


----------



## Sean1965 (Dec 25, 2011)

This Bryan Peterson I thought was a pretty big teacher your saying you think he endorsed this stuff just for the cash and its not a good way to get the shots?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm saying that Hoya sucks and that FL filters are FL filters, and there is no need to endorse a specific brand. That's all. I have no idea who Peterson is.

But if you're endorsing a Hoya FL over a B+W or Heliopan, I'd assume Hoya is paying.


----------



## belial (Dec 26, 2011)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I'm saying that Hoya sucks and that FL filters are FL filters, and there is no need to endorse a specific brand. That's all. I have no idea who Peterson is.
> 
> But if you're endorsing a Hoya FL over a B+W or Heliopan, I'd assume Hoya is paying.



Bryan Peterson is the author of understanding exposure. The number one beginner book


----------



## ann (Dec 26, 2011)

He seems to be using it for both city stuff and sunset.  THis was a promotion piece on Adorama where Peterson does training classes so it could well be why they are being specific about Hoya.


----------

